
BMW i3's Web Browser - edent
https://shkspr.mobi/blog/2015/06/bmw-i3s-web-browser/
======
Vaturius
That's a pretty underwhelming component for such a high-end car, it really
bugs me to see them cheap out on such a crucial thing.

~~~
edent
Yup. The rest of the car is lovely. The navigation unit is fairly good - but
the interactive stuff is just dire.

